# OMG NIKON D4s RUMOR!!!



## Destin (Mar 22, 2012)

Okay... so that title is total BS. But I got you here. So give me credit and hear me out. This isn't spam, you all know me well enough to know I'm legit. 

My girlfriend's mom is a special education teacher at a local high school. Her class submitted a photo to the local news to try and get it on TV, and it would REALLY make these children SOO SOO happy to be on the news! So I know you guys don't like voting for random crap online.. Neither do I. But this is a really good cause and would make these kids extremely happy!!

Here's the link:
Picture of the Day - NewsChannel 9 WSYRJust click on the word "votes" next to the star to vote. Thanks so much guys!! I'll owe you one if you help us out with this!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 22, 2012)

I tried.. but they want you to sign in to vote! Sorry.. but I am not signing up with any news station! Don't have much faith in their sense of ethics for some reason!

But I did try!


----------



## Destin (Mar 22, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I tried.. but they want you to sign in to vote! Sorry.. but I am not signing up with any news station! Don't have much faith in their sense of ethics for some reason!
> 
> But I did try!



I appreciate it Charlie! And I don't blame you at all. I just signed in with FB, but I totally understand and respect your choice.


----------

